# Zwerg-Seerose Nymphaea tetragona im Aquarium überwintern



## Biotopfan (30. Okt. 2009)

Hallo liebe Teichianer,
 möchte für einen Bekannten mit leider zu flachem Teich fragen, ob er seine Zwerg-Seerose Nymphaea tetragona im Aquarium überwintern kann... Einen Ableger hat er schon ins Aquarium gepflanzt und freut sich gerade, das sie anfängt kräftig zu treiben...
Wie ist es eigentlich, braucht die __ Zwergseerose einen Kälterreiz, Ruhepause und einziehen der Blätter um im nächsten Jahr wieder zu blühen?
Oder ist Aquarium ok? Es steht noch eine nicht ganz frostfreie Garage zur Verfügung, in der es aber schon sehr lange sehr kalt sein muß, bis ein Eimer Wasser komplett zufriert...

Wäre nett, wenn jemand ein Statement abgeben könnte???
Viele Grüße Biotopfan


----------



## Nymphaion (30. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Zwerg-Seerose Nymphaea tetragona im Aquarium überwintern*

Hallo,

warum möchtest Du denn eine Pflanze, die in der Natur rund um die Arktis verbreitet ist, nicht im Teich überwintern?


----------



## Biotopfan (30. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Zwerg-Seerose Nymphaea tetragona im Aquarium überwintern*

Aha, sowas hab ich befürchtet ;-), darf die also einfrieren? Das Rhizom auch?
Glaub der kleine Reich ist nur 60cm tief...höchstens...

VG Monika


----------



## Nymphaion (31. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Zwerg-Seerose Nymphaea tetragona im Aquarium überwintern*

Hallo Monika,

winterharte Seerosen sind wirklich winterhart. In freistehenden Kübeln erfrieren sie in ganz strengen Wintern, aber in Teichen halten sie problemlos durch. Für die allermeisten Sorten reicht ein Wasserstand von 30 -40 cm aus um sicher über den Winter zu kommen. Etwas anspruchsvoller sind alle gelben, orangen und gelblichen Sorten, da sollte man von 40 - 50 cm Wasserstand ausgehen (die gelbe Farbe stammt von einer nicht winterharten Seerose im Stammbaum).

Beim zweiten Lesen bin ich über den Ableger von Nymphaea tetragona gestolpert. Nymphaea tetragona macht keine Ableger und sie lässt sich nicht durch Teilung vermehren, der einzige Weg führt hier über die Aussaat. Dein Bekannter muss irgendeine weiße Zwergsorte haben, aber nicht die echte Nymphaea tetragona.


----------



## Eugen (31. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Zwerg-Seerose Nymphaea tetragona im Aquarium überwintern*

Hi

meine N.tetragona hat im letzten Winter die "Grätsche" gemacht.
War wohl doch etwas zu kalt und sie stand ja auch in einer Miniwanne,die durchgefroren war.
Allerdings sind im Frühsommer 2 Samen im Töpfchen aufgegangen, welche sich im Sommer gut entwickelten und sogar blühten.
Diesen Winter wird die N.tetragona im Keller bei "Katinka" überwintern.
(Vorsicht ist die Mutter....   )


----------



## Biotopfan (31. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Zwerg-Seerose Nymphaea tetragona im Aquarium überwintern*

Ou, das ist ja blöd, dann weiß er ja jetzt garnicht, was er da hat... ich frag mal, ob er ein Bild von der Blüte hat... Er ist so stolz auf seine __ Zwergseerose...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Zwerg-Seerose Nymphaea tetragona im Aquarium überwintern*

Hi Biotpofan,

wird vermutlich die sein die unter Nymphaea pygmea "Alba" im Umlauf ist

Werners angabe kann ich nur bestätigen. Den letzten Winter sind ja alle meine Seerosen in Töpfen in den Regentonnen erfroren:evil. In einer nur 40cm hohen Wanne hat eine Nymphaea "Fröbeli" Rhizomreststück das in ein paar cm Lehm saß trotz dem Massiveisklotz überlebt

Mfg Frank


----------



## Annett (2. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Zwerg-Seerose Nymphaea tetragona im Aquarium überwintern*

Moin.

Die Frage nach der richtigen Überwinterung stellte sich mir für meine zwei N.tetragona Babys auch vor einigen Tagen. Sie sind echt, denn sie wurden durch Aussaat vermehrt. 

Ich habe mich nach dem Lesen der Beiträge gestern dazu entschieden, die Aussaatschüssel samt Babys (unterdessen eher schon Teenies) in den Teich zu stellen. Sie stehen jetzt etwas tiefer, als die Mutterpflanze.
Bisher stand die Babyaufzuchtstation in einem Mörteleimer ohne __ Schnecken, da diese immerzu die Blätter abrasierten. :evil

Beim Umsetzen durfte ich feststellen, dass eine der Pflanzen sogar noch eine Knospe angesetzt hatte. :crazy

Ich bin gespannt, wie die Pflänzchen den Winter überstehen.


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Zwerg-Seerose Nymphaea tetragona im Aquarium überwintern*

Is ja klasse Annett, sagmal, wie macht man eigentlich bei Seerosen Samen? Bei meinen ist immernur ein matschiges Etwas unter Wasser..

Ok, wenn ich das mit der Fröbeli weiß, kann ich auchmal einen Ableger im Kübel versuchen zu überwintern... die hab ich nämlich auch... 
Meine gelbe Cromata hab ich da schonmal geschrottet

Hm, Alex hat mir jetzt gesagt, das er sie nicht als Tetragona gekauft, sondern selber bestimmt hat
Er macht heute ein Bild...vielleicht kann man ja was erkennen... Eigentlich ist er leidenchaftlicher Fotograf, bestimmt hat er auch irgendwo noch ein Bild von einer Blüte...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Annett (2. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Zwerg-Seerose Nymphaea tetragona im Aquarium überwintern*

Hi.

Tja, wie macht man das? Man fragt dem Wasserpflanzengärtner seines Vertrauens abends Löcher in den Bauch.   

Mal kurz das, was ich mir so denke/probiert habe. Vielleicht ergänzt/widerlegt es Werner noch mit fundierterem Wissen. 

Bei manchen Sorten habe ich schon Samen in dem "Glibber" der gammeligen Blüten gesehen, allerdings sahen diese im Vergleich zu den N.tetragona-Körnern gelblicher und knittriger aus und die Blüten faulten richtig weg. 
Ausgesät habe ich diese leider bisher nicht. Käme wohl mal auf einen Versuch an....
Die Kapseln der N. tetragona sahen völlig anders aus, nämlich grün.
Die Seerosen für einen Aussaatversuch sollten m.M.n. vor allem eins sein: fertil. Ansonsten ist es vermutlich absolut sinnlos. 

Die Kapseln der N.tetragona wurden nach dem Verblühen der Blüten immer dicker und platzten schließlich irgendwann auf.
Die Samen waren richtig schön grün und prall. Größe ca. 2 mm dick und 3-4 mm lang (Schätzung).
Nach dem Aufplatzen der Kapseln habe ich einige Samen eingesammelt und auf ein lehmiges Substrat frisch ausgesät, leicht abgedeckt und über Winter im flachen Ufergraben fast vergessen. Der Winter hatte -23°C und der Teich eine ordentlich Eisschicht. Das __ Hechtkraut hat es allerdings ebenfalls im Ufergraben überlebt. 
Im Frühjahr/-sommer keimte es dann endlich und irgendwann musste ich die Schale vor den __ Schnecken in Sicherheit bringen = Mörteleimer auf der absonnigen Terrasse (eine andere hatten wir nicht). Außerdem verdunstete da nicht soviel Wasser wie im Teich, sodass der Wasserstand konstanter blieb. Die Babys sind viel zarter als die Mutterpflanze und wachsen bei mir nicht besonders flott.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Zwerg-Seerose Nymphaea tetragona im Aquarium überwintern*

Hi Biotopfan,

das mit der Samenbildung bei Seerosen ist so ne Sache. Reine (Wild)Arten bilden Saatgut, aber die Hybriden die bei der Kreuzung verschiedener Arten entstanden sind (das Standartseerosenprogramm der Gartencenter, Baumärkte ect.), sind zum größten Teil impotent

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (3. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Zwerg-Seerose Nymphaea tetragona im Aquarium überwintern*

Hallo,

wie Frank sagte: viele Sorten der Seerosen können überhaupt keinen Samen entwickeln. Das betrifft vor allem die von Marliac gezüchteten alten Sorten, denn er brachte bewusst nur sterile Sorten auf den Markt um sein Monopol als Seerosenzüchter zu wahren. Moderne Seerosensorte sind dagegen sehr oft in der Lage Samen zu bilden. Wenn Du Samen von einer Seerose willst, dann solltest Du also zunächst einmal wissen welche Sorte oder Art Du vor Dir hast und womit Du sie kreuzst. Bestäuben ist eine einfache Sache, denn die Seerose zeigt selbst an ob sie an diesem Tag fruchtbaren Pollen hat oder selbst bestäubt werden kann. Kann sie selbst bestäubt werden, dann befindet sich in der Mitte der Blüte ein kleiner Nektarteich. An so einem Tag ist der Pollen dieser Blüte aber nicht fruchtbar - so verhindert die Pflanze unerwünschte Selbstbestäubung. Ist kein Nektarteich mehr vorhanden, dann ist der Pollen reif und fruchtbar, aber die Blüte kann nicht mehr bestäubt werden. Zum Bestäuben brauche ich also mindestens zwei verschieden alte Blüten. Den fruchtbaren Pollen nehme ich dann mit einem feinen Pinsel auf und bringe den Pollen in den Nektarteich einer anderen Blüten. Das ist schon alles. Wenn eine Bestäubung erfolgte, beginnt die Blüte innert weniger Stunden zu verwelken. Der Stiel dreht sich spiralig ein und drückt die reifende Samenkapsel in den nächsten Tagen unter Wasser. Wenn man der Natur ihren Lauf lässt, wird die Samenkapsel in den Schlammgrund gedrückt, platzt dort auf und die Samen keimen dort unten. Weil wir aber mit zufällig erfolgreicher Keimung kaum zufrieden sein werden, hüllen wir die Samenkapsel in ein kleines Stoffsäckchen sobald sie abzutauchen beginnt. So können die Samen nicht verschwinden wenn die Kapsel platzt. Ich lege immer noch einen Plastikkorken mit in das Säckchen hinein und ein Plastiketikett auf dem die Kreuzungspartner vermerkt sind. Der Plastikkorken hat soviel Auftrieb, dass das ganze Säckchen an die Oberfläche schwimmt wenn sich die Samenkapsel vom Stiel löst. So spare ich mir das wühlen im Schlamm.


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Zwerg-Seerose Nymphaea tetragona im Aquarium überwintern*

Hallo Ihr Seerosenfans
Hier sind mal Bilder von der Seerose...
Hm, ohne Blüte schwierig, oder?
Das ist der Ableger im Aquarium
http://www.naturaquaristik-live.de/...p://bigpichost.com/files/seerose_o81e6giz.jpg
und das der kleine Teich mit Seerose
http://www.naturaquaristik-live.de/...bigpichost.com/files/kglwrgee115z8z6qmba6.jpg
Hoffe, er hat noch ein Bild von der Blüte... hab schon angefragt...
Viele Grüße Monika

Hallo, nee, die Seerose hat leider bei ihm noch nicht geblüht... Gibt es auch andere Merkmale, an denen man Seerosen unterscheiden kann? Sie sehen sich ja doch verflixt ähnlich ohne Blüte...


----------

